# ADA Vuppa



## Matt Warner (14 Jan 2012)

Hi, has anyone seen or used this yet? It's a surface skimmer which removes the protein film from the surface of the water. £180 seems a bit steep though! Here is a link to it
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...ein-filters/ada-vuppa-water-surface-extractor


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Jan 2012)

That seems allot of money! I think I'd sooner spend a quarter of that and double my fertiliser amounts...


----------



## ghostsword (14 Jan 2012)

You can make one. Get a pipe, a small pump, and some foam. Very easy really.


___________________________


----------



## Aquadream (14 Jan 2012)

I use Eheim surface skimmer. It is briliant, much smaller in size and cost a fraction of 180£ for the Vuppa.
Vuppa seem to me a chunky metal piece that would not fit very well with a nice aquascape. And taking it in and out of the tank would be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Jan 2012)

Will any of the skimmers mentioned allow the pipes from an FX5 to fit?


----------



## plantbrain (19 Jan 2012)

Adding acticvated carbon to a surface skimnmer that's a self powered internal filter basically, I think they should have though more about this device before marketing it.

Needs to be external and out of the aquarium.


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Jan 2012)

I wouldnt spend that much money anyway on one. It probably only costs £50 to make and then retails out at £180 just because it says ADA on it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (19 Jan 2012)

£180? Bahahahahahaha. They should add some Penac and charge £250.


----------



## Aquadream (19 Jan 2012)

I was under the impression that the glass lily pipes ADA manufactures were supposed to be sufficient to get rid of surface film.
They look really stunning indeed, but where the costs line ends?
Since I am using the uglier Eheim skimmer I forgot what is surface film.
Besides i have been thinking for a new aquarium design that would not even need any external filter or skimmer, nor lily pipes and tubing for that matter. And it will cost me for a 300Litres version less than 180£. Just need time to get to make one.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jan 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> That seems allot of money! I think I'd sooner spend a quarter of that and double my fertiliser amounts...



I'm not being sarcy, but does that clear off the film from the water surface then ?


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jan 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Gary Nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It would.

I got no film on my tank, no skimmer and no lily pipes.

I use the eheim set 2 grey pipes. 

Would like to get lily pipes, but with them being made of glass and me being so clumsy, I think that in the end I would break them, thus a waste of money.

Also, this large metal thing on a tank really does not look good. 

Maybe make it a much smaller tool, or put it outside the tank?

But yes, rather spend the money on ferts and a good regime than this. But being ADA it will sell for sure, and have many fans and supporters.  




___________________________


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jan 2012)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Adding acticvated carbon to a surface skimnmer that's a self powered internal filter basically, I think they should have though more about this device before marketing it.
> 
> Needs to be external and out of the aquarium.


Agreed.

I'm usually a big fan of ADA styling but this seems a step in the wrong direction. What happened to their concept minimising the impact of equipment on the aquascape!?

Very surprising.


----------



## plantbrain (22 Jan 2012)

I had high hopes, but the best thing for this solution is the Mame, it's all glass and the prefilter skimmer is quite effective and fun the watch and try and figure out how it works.

Not cheap either, but, does the job really well, much better and muc less intrustive that the Vuppa or the Ehiem etc.
I have a Mame on my 60p.

If the Vuppa did the trick etc, and looked good and got stuff out of the tank, then perhaps. I suppose you could use a vuppa the day before folks come over to see your tank, like a before the guest come over type of thing.......but you could also just do a water change :idea:


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Jan 2012)

Seeing the film on the tank surface is a good indication that something is wrong with the tank. I accept sometimes does not look good, but we understand the plants giving feedbacks we will not hate that so much  

Vuppa is expensive one. The thing i like is it's easy to remove. 
Probably they created it because not everyone used the lifted Lily at the end of the day. 

But as you mentioned before a quick water change, aeration at the end of the day solve this issue.

Cycling tanks has this anyway. Other than that the plants strugling if you face with this so it's better to solve the root cause.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Jan 2012)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I had high hopes, but the best thing for this solution is the Mame, it's all glass and the prefilter skimmer is quite effective and fun the watch and try and figure out how it works.
> 
> Not cheap either, but, does the job really well, much better and muc less intrustive that the Vuppa or the Ehiem etc.
> I have a Mame on my 60p.
> ...



Hey Tom do you have any more info on this ?  Or a link so I can look at it ? Cheers.


----------



## clonitza (24 Aug 2012)

Looks nice:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Lily ... 0992178604  

Some folks here ordered it, one is currently testing it and he says it works OK .. I can't since the inlet is 30cm, way too long for my aquarium's height.

Mike


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this one???
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/06/07/hand ... aquariums/


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Oct 2012)

Since i am playing with this thingie in the past 2 weeks i thought i share some experiences. Hope this will be useful to you.

We know it is expensive, just like any other ADA products. So will not say more about the prices. They know what they are doing and you only can see this when you test it.

I got the 20th Anniversary limited edition. This adds a bit tweak on the top of the original product. It has a titan coating  










I was skeptical just like George above. How on earth a steel thing comes to their clean transparent style? Why they changed their mind? It's big etc...

Actually they did not changed their mind. This stuff is a small filter and because of that it's align with their Super Jet style. I am sure this was the goal when they had a concept in their mind.

It's small but you can't see this from many photos.

Here on our 60L tank





And on a 240L tank





The product itself has a small motor in it. Which works like a powerhead. Pretty good.
The body has some filtration material in it. In default it comes with Bio Cube from ADA, but you can place in any other filter material like Bio Rio, Purigen etc.

This stuff works pretty efficiently. After 10 minutes you put up to the tank and all the oil film, bacterial film, foam etc will be eliminated. And like other skimmers will collect the small leafs from the surface.

I've tested this on multiple tanks with different surface scum in it and the effect was the same. Fast!
Sometimes you can have the similar effect when you use the lily pipe aeration overnight, but that takes a night to do that and not solve all kinds of surface issues like Vuppa.

So 10 minutes. I had a long weekend the past week when we had a 4 days out. Because we're shooting our display tanks with a lot of light some tanks got oil films after 4 days with no fertilizers, maintenance delays etc.

Because of this speedie thing we cleaned up all the tanks very quickly. You do not need to keep it on the tank after it's done. It's not hooked to your filter so you can remove it anytime.

I've seen ADA used it on their small tanks as a standalone filter. (til the new Super Jet came out)
I easily can imagine this works great on small tanks as an internal filter. Much more efficient than most of the internal filter you can find in aquarium nano kits including Eheim Aquastyle too where the filter is good.

The only thing you need to take care of is the basket in it. You need to lift it up or push it down do the water level. It's not like many movable skimmer where the floating unit move with the water. This is fixed here. Do not know what happens if the water ran out from the machine. Maybe the motor burn. Not seen there's an autostop, but maybe i am wrong need to check it.

So the stuff is small, it look better in person, do the job very efficiently the only thing what is negative here is the pricing. But otherwise it's something what you would use very easily with any surface problem.

This not solve your scum issues, but do a quick fix for you. You have to find the problem with your tank.


----------



## clonitza (29 Oct 2012)

Looks nice Viktor but I still wouldn't trade it for my clear acrylic skimmer 
Eheim came with a new skimmer also: EHEIM skim350 more or less the same size, hopefully it won't have the same price tag


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Oct 2012)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Looks nice Viktor but I still wouldn't trade it for my clear acrylic skimmer
> Eheim came with a new skimmer also: EHEIM skim350 more or less the same size, hopefully it won't have the same price tag



And hopefully the plastic thingie will not leak everywhere  seen that at interzoo this year


Mi másról, mint iPhone-ról Tapatalk progival


----------



## clonitza (29 Oct 2012)

I don't like it either, the power cord should be hidden inside the unit and I wonder if it has any room for filtration media. I have some experience with spreading the biofilm all over the tank and then fighting with all the nasty algae. Even a combo skimmer+a small filter doesn't work, it needs to be attached to a large external filter with plenty of bio filtration otherwise it does more harm than good.


----------



## Staticrzr (22 Oct 2016)

hey guys.. sorry to up such an old thread, but does anybody know what kind of flow rate does a vuppa produce? something like 200-300l/h?


----------



## David Shanahan (2 Nov 2016)

Just get a Dici version instead http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111935838970&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Same thing for £60


----------



## Staticrzr (6 Nov 2016)

I have the hinterfeld.com version... didn't get the chance of using it yet,thsts why I was asking about the flow


----------



## David Shanahan (7 Nov 2016)

I ordered the Dici. I'll let you know how I get on if you don't manage to get going before it arrives.


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Nov 2016)

Dici came today. Flow looks ok, what you would expect for this size of pump / filter setup.


----------

